# A Tribute To Cookie



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ohh, I'm so sorry to read this, but it sounds like Cookie had an incredible life with you as her mother. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Obviously my last sentence doesn't make sense... I meant to say that she left us her pups who still live with us. I don't know how to correct it.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You don't have to make sense, this is so terrible. I am honestly in tears reading about your loss of Sally. It has been such a tragic time recently on the forum. Days like this, I just think I might have to take a break. Just too much heartbreak. Big hugs to you right now.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Sally's Mom I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing that wonderful tribute to your sweet Cookie.

Run free, romp and play until you meet again.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. It sounds like the two of you were a great team, and lucky to have had each other for the time that you did. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about Cookie. From our brief visit last summer, it was really evident how much you loved your dogs. She will be missed greatly.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What a lovely tribute to a special dog. My heart goes out to you and your family. It is so hard to say good-bye to our beloved pets. I am sure my special boy, Beau, reached out his paw to welcome Cookie to the bridge and show her the best spots to run and play pain free...
I am so sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your sudden loss of your Cookie. FWIW, your pain will continue but you let Cookie out of hers, and that is perhaps the hardest part of sharing our lives with our dogs.

Run softly sweet Cookie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Cookie. I can tell she was a very special girl and meant the world to you. How wonderful to have her pups, a part of her will always be with you.

Godspeed sweet Cookie.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this. I saw your other thread and knew she hadn't been feeling well, but did not know that she had gone to the Bridge. She sounds like one of those 4 footed friends that words cannot adequately describe. How lucky to have her offspring to keep her memory ever present. Hugs to you, I know how these next days, weeks, months, will be like...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful life Cookie lived, loved and cherished... and what joy she gave to you! I'm so sorry for your loss and hope your memories of this special lady, and the legacy of her daughters and son, will sustain you as you grieve her loss.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

That was a beautiful tribute to your girl. 
I am very sorry for your families loss.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Cookie. I'm glad that she is no longer in pain. It's so hard to see our dogs hurting and at least you were able to free her from that. She sounds like a wonderful golden and super smart too. I'll light a candle and say a prayer for you and her. Hugs to you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this... I was hoping that things would get better with her. 

Take heart in the fact that right up to two weeks ago you had your girl have the time of her life. And from the sounds of it she had a wonderful life. 

All my best to you and your family....


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's so tough to lose these precious, innocent, wonderful doggies.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to here of your loss, there is nothing like the Cookie Monster.......I hope the great memories live on!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, good girl.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They become such an important part of our lives, it is very hard to lose them. May you keep only the good memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally's Mom

What a beautiful tribute- I AM SO VERY SORRY to read about Cookie!
I am sure she has met up with my Smooch and Snobear and that they are having a grand old time at the Rainbow Bridge.

To correct something go to your post, and like on bottom right hand corner, click edit and then go make the correction and then click on submit reply at bottom of post.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

What a heartfelt tribute to your lovely girl Cookie. Your beloved girl has given you and your family a precious legacy from all the wonderful years you shared together as well as two daughters and a son. Cookie was blessed to have always had you with her as you were blessed by her. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The hard part was not having a "diagnosis.".


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> The hard part was not having a "diagnosis.".


I thought about that when I first read about her passing. I'm so sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cookie, she will alway walk beside you on silent paws


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story about Cookie. I love the image of her walking into your house as though she was meant to be there. You must miss her so much. Again, I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally's Mom

Your Cookie sounds like such a sweet, sweet, soul.
How old was Cookie.

If it is any consolation at all ,it didn't make it any better for me to have a diagnosis.
With our Smooch, they thought it was hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ultimately the lack of a definitive diagnosis wasn't an issue as the pain she exhibited was profound. It's just easier for me to make an informed decision with all the cards on the table. Probably one month or so ago, I was showing off her tricks to a client who saw me outside with her..... She did her usual rollover, then "hit it" where she would pick up her paw and "hit" something (usually one of her adult pups). Then she demonstrated her flawless hand signal drop on recall. Followed by her front and jump to finish. She remained an easy.dog to live with... Never gave us any trouble....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally's Mom

I understand.

How old was Cookie?


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a very special girl that was loved deeply. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sally's Mom. RIP sweet Cookie.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

On the 27th, she would have been exactly 11 1/2 years. And as I mentioned earlier, the specialist wasn't using the "C" word...... Whatever it was, contrary to what the specialist recommended,IMO, it was inhumane to keep her alive by adding more and additional pain meds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally's Mom

I would have done the same thing-Ken and I always promised our babies that we would not let them suffer.

When we lost our Smooch in Dec. 2010, she was 11 1/2 or 12 years old. 
We adopted her, so we couldn't be sure of her age.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> On the 27th, she would have been exactly 11 1/2 years. And as I mentioned earlier, the specialist wasn't using the "C" word...... Whatever it was, contrary to what the specialist recommended,IMO, it was inhumane to keep her alive by adding more and additional pain meds.


You did the right thing. You made a very tough decision that was based on the pure love of your girl. It is clear as day to me how much you loved her.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Cookie sounds a lot like my Tess. Three weeks before she died from hemangio in April at just a little over 11 years old, she could still jump in the air and spin around, and she could still out run the younger dogs here. She too never gave us a bit of trouble, perfect in and out of the house. I miss her quiet goodness still so very much. I understand what you are feeling, hugs and prayers to you on the loss of
your Cookie.


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

My heart is breaking for you. She was a wonderful girl.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful description of your girl. 
We are so sorry for all you have been through. X


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to read the news of Cookie. Hug going to you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute! There are no words that I can say to help the pain in your heart. Just know that you are not alone.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Freeing her of her pain was the greatest act of love that you could have showed her...

SJ


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Cookie.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

so very sorry for the loss of your girl


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my heart aches for you....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this. What a beautiful tribute. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

My heart is breaking for you now. Cookie was a wonderful girl, momma, and grandma. Beautiful and young at heart forever.....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cookie. You were obviously blessed to have been a part of each others lives.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We lit a candle for Cookie today in a church in Ravenna, Italy. The idea was to light a candle for my mom, but my older son suggested to light a candle for Cooks, too. I still am trying to wrap my head around her sudden illness...and subsequent euthanasia.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> On the 27th, she would have been exactly 11 1/2 years. And as I mentioned earlier, the specialist wasn't using the "C" word...... Whatever it was, contrary to what the specialist recommended,IMO, it was inhumane to keep her alive by adding more and additional pain meds.


 
I am so sorry about Cookie, the 27th was the day we let Dylan go to the bridge, also without a diagnosis. He had every test done except an MRI, this was March 17th and they treated him for an inner ear infection.
He seemed to be doing better until 6/24 and it was then we decided to do the humane thing for our boy.

I wish you and your family peace.

June


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's such a beautiful idea! I'm sure that made your beautiful Cookie smile. Are you travelling in Italy right now? Italy is my favorite country. It's been years, but we have traveled throughout Italy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally, we are home. We had a trip planned for Italy long before Cookie got sick so we could visit with my dad in Venice. I am still trying to understand how quickly she got sick and how quickly her disease progressed. Today, my husband buried her. I couldn't do it, so he buried her while I was working. He put a beanie baby in with her as she loved to carry them in her mouth. And she especially loved to put them in the whelping box with her grand kids. She also loved to bring her grand kids empty dog food cans. Cookie was a terrific pet, a wonderful competition dog, and one of my best friends... I am so sad at her loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I know it had to be so hard for your husband to bury her. You've been in my thoughts. I know it had to hit you like a ton of bricks when you came home and she wasn't there. It is obvious how special she was to you and your husband. I am glad that you were able to get away for a while. I know Sally would be happy that you took the time to be with family in Italy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I still go back to when we picked her up at Logan in Boston and she was so wonderful. She was the most beautiful blonde furball. Such a confident pup.... I am truly sad.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry..... I can just hear the heartbreak in your posts. The days go by, but we always miss them, and they are always in our hearts. The memories you have of her with her grandkids are precious and will bring you many smiles in the future. Bless her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*Sally's mom*

Sorry for your loss of sweet Cookie.

Originally Posted by *Sally's Mom*  
_On the 27th, she would have been exactly 11 1/2 years. And as I mentioned earlier, the specialist wasn't using the "C" word...... Whatever it was, contrary to what the specialist recommended,IMO, it was inhumane to keep her alive by adding more and additional pain meds._

_Originally Posted by *Bob Dylan:*_
_the 27th was the day we let Dylan go to the bridge, also without a diagnosis. He had every test done except an MRI, this was March 17th and they treated him for an inner ear infection._
_He seemed to be doing better until 6/24 and it was then we decided to do the humane thing for our boy._


_Same with Buddy, not diagnosed. His nose was bleeding, was not fungal, not cancer, did nose scoping found nothing, his red blood cells count was going down, and white was going up, blood tests, x-rays, and then he got really but sores on his body, and on his lips, did biopsy and did not get results back, we had to let him go. He lost weight and stop eating, Buddy who was crazy about food. His vet thought it is cancer somewhere inside or maybe autoimmune disease, I did everything at that time but now at night when I can't sleep I question that "everything". What I did wrong, what I missed to do, did not figure out that yet._

RIP sweet Cookie


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally's Mom

I am so very, very, sorry about Cookie. I love her name!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The kids named her. The deal in this house is that the kids don't get to pick the dog or breed(it's always a golden!), but they get to pick call names. She was from a litter theme "kiss." And she was born 2 days after Christmas on my parents' anniversary(I wasn't sure if that was some kind of omen as my parents were divorced). Her official name was Starseeker's Kissmas Cookie CDX RE CGC. Oh boy do I miss her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love her call name. I'm so sorry for your loss, especially with all the uncertainty surrounding it. Cookie was very special to your family and she was with you during a very important part of your lives when your children were younger. It's so hard to lose such a valued family member. I think it's a beautiful tribute to light a candle for her in Italy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Still missing Cookie.. what a great companion she was...


----------

